# Danish: diminutives



## AnnieKJ

Can someone tell me what the diminutives or nicknames would be of a few names in Danish? If someone is called Anders, Svend and Karl, what might their friends call them?

Thanks very much.
Annie


----------



## 1234plet

We don't really have nicknames that are used in all cases. 
But to give a guess, for example: 
Svend - I don't think there is a certain one
Anders - not here either
Karl - Kalle (maybe?)
Niklas/nikolaj - nik

There aren't really any usual ones.


----------



## AnnieKJ

Thanks.  So someone named Anders is just called Anders?  Even in their own family or by best buddies?  No nicknames growing up?

Thanks again.


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Nick names are a lot more common in English than in the Scandinavian languages. It seems to me it's almost impossible to have a name in English without a diminutive (Edward -> Ned), but as I said, this isn't very common here.

I think nick names (like Nikko for me (I'm Nikolai)) are more a thing among friends, especially when young, but not really in the family.
The only thing I can think of is when someone has a "double-name" (like Jon-Harald) or just several, and they prefer to be called by one of them.


----------



## 1234plet

I must agree with Leminkäinen. But of course, a person can still have a nickname, it's just not that common.


----------



## AnnieKJ

You're right that in English nicknames are very common.  Sometimes there's a fashion to use the entire name, but nicknames are more the rule growing up.  

So even among friends, in a bar for instance, Anders would simply be Anders, and Svend would be Svend?  Karl I take it under those circumstances might be Kalle.


----------



## Lemminkäinen

AnnieKJ said:


> Karl I take it under those circumstances might be Kalle.



I'm not Danish, so I can't answer that completely, but in Norway you wouldn't call a grown man named Karl Kalle except if you're joking around. It sounds a bit childish, but I guess it can be different in Danish.


----------



## 1234plet

Lemminkäinen said:


> I'm not Danish, so I can't answer that completely, but in Norway you wouldn't call a grown man named Karl Kalle except if you're joking around. It sounds a bit childish, but I guess it can be different in Danish.


 
No, I wouldn't either. But the most nicknames in Danish are used when you're fooling around.


----------



## AnnieKJ

Well, you see, I'm writing a story set in Canada but with some Danish characters (two brothers and cousin), and there  is a certain amount of fooling around, teasing, etc.  So I figured that under the circumstances they might use nicknames.


----------



## 1234plet

Yes, there could be nicknames in those cases.
Are the names then Anders, Svend and Kalle? Or maybe then you could write the names?


----------



## AnnieKJ

Yes, Anders, Svend and Karl.


----------



## 1234plet

Hmm, if it's just meant as a joke:
Anders - Anders And (Donald Duck in Danish), And (means "duck"), Anne (a Danish girl name)
Svend - I actually don't know... 
Karl - Kalle, I have no other idea.


----------



## AnnieKJ

Donald Duck, eh?  I'll see if that fits anywhere.  Thanks. )


----------

